
Taking Online Courses with a Partner - hunterzliu
https://www.infinity2o.com/
======
hunterzliu
My brother and I developed
[https://www.infinity2o.com/](https://www.infinity2o.com/) to connect people
to take online courses together. We give daily matches based on each person's
interests and what each person is looking for in their online course partner.
I'd love to hear your feedback!

------
floraaffogato
Why you think a question like "How many meals do you eat a day on average?"
can help people find a learning buddy?

------
hardlianotion
I think the premise is a good one, but I find the nature of the questions a
barrier to signing up, to be honest.

